# Zoya Intimate Collection Swatches



## AmourAnnette (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally got around to swatching the Intimate Collection! Aren't they pretty?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ I did a review with bigger pictures on my blog for those that are interested.​ 

​  ​


----------



## Diava (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the rest of this collection to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already have gemma which I'm in love with, seeing your awesome swatches has made me even more excited about the rest arriving, cannot wait!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Mar 18, 2011)

Estimated delivery :
Mar 23, 2011
  for my collection! It finally shipped out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 18, 2011)

This is my favourite collection from zoya so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome swatches, you're making me want to buy this zoya collection


----------



## katana (Mar 21, 2011)

Very pretty collection Annette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank for sharing your pics!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 23, 2011)

I saw these on another site. Dannii is very pretty but I am only so so about the rest.


----------

